
A use case for Cryptocurrencies: Uncensorable donations - lawn
https://whycryptocurrencies.com/uncensorable_donations.html
======
bdcravens
Flip side is it’s easier to bypass campaign contribution limits, or to bypass
disclosure requirements (think Brendan Eich’s donations)

